# Cypripedium reginae x tibeticum



## Hakone (May 22, 2008)

I bought these Cyp from Vienenkötter, hydrid date 2003, registration date 2008
It is a hybrid between reginae and tibeticum.


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 22, 2008)

If the presentation were a little more open, so we could see -- it would be fantastic. Downward facing flowers just don't show well. Maybe next blooming?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 22, 2008)

great looking hybrid Hakone! It's a semi alba! (sorta)

Rick H


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2008)

Wow, that's fantastic. I would love to get one of those!


----------



## goldenrose (May 23, 2008)

Neat! Love the pouch markings!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2008)

The lip is fantastic, but those recurved petals are just a bit too much for me. Really this flower looks very much like a colorful form of Ulla Silkens (reginae x flavum) rather than a cross with tibeticum. I say that because of the highly recurved petals; a usual trait in flavum and occasionally seen in reginae, but never in tibeticum. Interesting.

Overall, very pretty though. Is this the first blooming for you?


----------



## smartie2000 (May 23, 2008)

that lip is amazing!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2008)

All the above!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 24, 2008)

Is that ever cool!


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> The lip is fantastic, but those recurved petals are just a bit too much for me. Really this flower looks very much like a colorful form of Ulla Silkens (reginae x flavum) rather than a cross with tibeticum. I say that because of the highly recurved petals; a usual trait in flavum and occasionally seen in reginae, but never in tibeticum. Interesting.
> 
> Overall, very pretty though. Is this the first blooming for you?



Hello Tom,
Yes, it is the first blooming


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 29, 2008)

hey guys,
looking at that pic from *C. reginae X C tibeticum *cross, 
I am very sure, that this another hybrid. 
And I think too, that it is much more a very nice *C. Ulla Silkens*.

The hybrid *reginae X tibeticum* was made and registered in 2007 
by Crustacare BVBA in Belgium 
under the hybrid name *C. José*.
It looks totally different to the above. 

you can find a pic on Crustacares web site:
http://www.crustacare.be/Plants/HomepagePlantsEnglish.html
(click Pricelist / click Cypripedium)

best
Dieter


----------



## Hakone (May 29, 2008)

Hello Dieter, 
Where is C. José.registriert?Kew ?
MfG


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 30, 2008)

hello,
the address for registration ist the RHS in LOndon.
registration of José can be find here:

http://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/registerpages/orchiddetails.asp?ID=146628

cheers
dieter


----------

